# Sigma 150-600 sports testing



## sanj (Dec 29, 2014)

Friends.
I get my Sigma 150-600 sports lens after two days. I will like to test it and put up a report. 
Is there anything specific you would like to be tested? I will test it on the 1dx. Is that fair (as many will not use it on 1dx) or I should test it on 5d3? The camera would not change the IQ as such only the AF speed I am assuming. 
Thx


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 29, 2014)

raj, I would be very interested in the detail that you get at 600mm on your 1D X. I have a 1D X and have the sigma 150-600 on order. I will shoot mostly birds and other skittish wildlife with this combination which is why I am very interested in how good the fine detail is with this camera. I am also interested in how easy this combination - 1D X and the 150-600 - is to hand hold. Similar tests with the 5D3 (my backup camera) would also be appreciated. Thanks.

WesternGuy


----------



## docsmith (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the offer Sanj.

I also have the 150-600S (and shot with the 5DIII). I have been using it for a month. Once you get used to the weight (about 2-3 times out shooting with it), I have become more and more impressed with it as a lens.

But I do wonder about IQ and AF speed with the 1.4x TC. I currently only have the 2x III. I am considering getting either Canon's or Sigma's 1.4xTC if I start hearing reports that the IQ and AF are good. Thus far, I have heard one such report. So, I would love to hear your opinion.

Thanks


----------

